# Then and Now



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok all you old timers. Post your pictures from the old days and today. Then, 1991.
Now, 2011.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Then (1976)










Now


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

this is gonna be an awsome thread!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

then 1984'ish:









2008'ish:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Considering my "then" was just 3 years ago, I will just enjoy what everyone else posts on here.


----------



## jpc2879 (Sep 19, 2011)

nice pics, thanks!


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*The earliest I can find*

from 1993, 7 years after I started riding









Last month at Gooseberry carrying about 10 lbs of water (it was 98 that day) and 20 lbs more flab


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

i'll play....

1989 (or 90?)....2011

i guess i even had toe clips when i was 4. :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

*END OF THREAD. REPACK RIDER OWNS ALL! *

is that at mt. tam?!!! pinned and drifting! absolutely dig that pic.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't top Repack, but here are mine:

First one after climbing Rosedale on my Diamond Back Ascent EX, circa '89 or '90, North Yorkshire Moors. Sartorial splendour!










And this one from last weekend after climbing Cougar Canyon, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson AZ on my Cannondale Rize 2:










Leaner now and a little fitter, and thankfully not so colorful...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

1987: Bike (Huffy-snicker) used for work and deep entry into non-motorized hunting areas. Only riding about 200-300 miles a year. Yes, deer feet are sticking out of the trailer.










2010: Bike used strictly for fun and deep entry into scenic places such as Windy Ridge at Spirit Lake near Mt St Helens. I don't hunt to kill anymore. Riding 2000-3000 miles a year.










2011, June 13: Short track race in PDX on an ss 29er.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Always interesting taking a look back. There was a 10 year hiatus where the bikes got dumped for chicks and cars before I gained my senses

1974, 1991, 2011


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Very interesting thread. I don't have pics, then or now. It does remind me of when I started riding a bicycle however, and how now after 15 years or so of riding taking a 10 year break I'm back in it again! 

I love the nostalgic stuff.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice shots guys!

I wish I would have had a camera back in '97!

:madman:


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey- shouldn't the photos be taken in the same place? 

Unknowingly riding the PCT out to A Tree in '93:









1st time riding it on a SS in '05:









...I'll need to update it with a more recent "now" shot


----------



## 0010 0110 (Sep 20, 2011)

nice thread. interesting seeing bike from late 80's early 90's.


----------



## dormilon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice thread!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

First then, my avatar is me on my first new bike riding around my grandparent's Iowa farm around 1966
Second then, second or third race @ Big Bear circa 1989

Now, Whistler last year


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

*yeah!!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

900mm handlebars FTW!!!!!!!

This is too awesome for words.



Repack Rider said:


>


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

My 1st real mtb ride in 1989.... jumping a rigid Diamond Back, wearing short shorts, running shoes & no shirt:









Still jumping, just not as high  ....2011 Rockhopper Classic:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Banff Alberta 1990-91 (?) (Pearl Purple Mantis XCR-EC)



Starr Pass tucson in 2009 (oddly I have very few picture of myself (Singlespeed Tomatillo Green Salsa El Mariachi)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Me: 1976 on my sister's bike:



August 1982, Livermore BMX track:



September 2011 at Downieville (like a boss):


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Great pics one and all keep em coming! Here is one I took during my first mountain bike ride. Moab, August of 1986. My buddy asked if I wanted to go there from Grand Junction where we were working,to "ride bikes". I had nothing else going on so I went. Man, it must have been 110 in the shade but we had a great time. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

A different and more highly cultivated mountain biking generation. 1997-2010. They wouldn't be here without you guys.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

This could be fun... Not mountain bikes but...

Circa 1978/79 
Place: Lakewood Sportcycle Park, Lakewood, Colorado (South side of Green mountain)
Bike: LRV









~2008/9
Place: Balboa Park, Adams Ave CX, San Diego
Bike: Indy Fab Planet X


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread is full of win. Thank you all for the awesome pictures. 

If you have pics and no +rep from me it's because I can't rep you until I rep more people.

Edit: this thread has too much awesome for me to rep all of it today; tomorrow the rest I can rep shall be repped!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*hardly an old timer, i guess*

1983/84? First bike. Nashville, TN. Did lots of laps and curb jumps in that cul de sac.








2011...Latest/greatest bike. Austin, TX


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

mini-CHUM:

17months









30 months


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics! Wonder if any of those 80's MTB bikes are still in service?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw this pic of my buddy on his Facebook page... riding Moab circa 1982-ish:










Reminds me of this shot I took of him last Summer on Sierra granite:









Pretty much the same form and skill nearly 30 years later ... just different equipment :thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGrown97 (Oct 13, 2010)

1985 - age 15 at my neighborhood trails, Carmel, IN - MCS 24" cruiser

26 years later, now living in Denver, this was in July at Valmont Bike Park in Boulder, CO, 41 and still juming the cruiser, now a Diamond Back. I still get a good mix of dirt jumping and mtn. biking.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Then: 1987 (Corvallis OR)









Now: 2011 (St George UT)


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im not an old timer but I started young

Moab, UT Circa 1987. 8 years old aboard my 20 inch 5 speed Kent.










Syncline, Washington 2011. 32 years old aboard my Banshee Rune.










My love for this sport bloomed because of having a Dad who took me out riding when I was young. Been on an MTB ever since. :thumbsup: Moral of the story? Take your kids riding. If I ever have kids I plan on keeping the tradition going.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Me back in 1962, back in another country (UK) and long before mountain bikes were "invented". I don't have a decent "now" pic so you're going to have to use your imagination. Just add 49 years and 20 lbs -


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

awesome awesome posts! I am only 27 and this reminds me I have many years of cycling in my future with no where to go but up. The majority of cyclist that blow me out of the water are in their 40's and 50's.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

jacklikesbeans said:


> awesome awesome posts! I am only 27 and this reminds me I have many years of cycling in my future with no where to go but up. The majority of cyclist that blow me out of the water are in their 40's and 50's.


I agree 100%. Seeing these pictures are inspiring. I'm 27 years old too and the guys passing me are the older fellas. Just pumps me up to see that I can actually progress in this sport.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

jacklikesbeans said:


> awesome awesome posts! I am only 27 and this reminds me I have many years of cycling in my future with no where to go but up. The majority of cyclist that blow me out of the water are in their 40's and 50's.


You want inspiration? I ride the Forest City Velodrome (indoor, 50 degrees steep) in London Ontario Canada in the winter and there is the ol' geezers' Huff & Puff session. Last year, at one session, I calculated the average age of those on the track that afternoon - it was 84. The oldest was ol' Andy at a ripe 92 and I was by far the babe at a sprightly 62. Old John B, 87, was delighted in jumping on my wheel while I led him to lap the other old geezers a few times. He thought that was alright.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

then 1987, trial course somewhere in quebec
now 2011 mount rigaud


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

tartosuc said:


> then 1987, trial course somewhere in quebec
> now 2011 mount rigaud


Can you explain what the guy behind you is doing?


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)

claydough001 said:


> Can you explain what the guy behind you is doing?


He's either riding a unicycle, one-handed, or he's counting hand and foot dabs as the rider goes through the course...... or both. Looks like zero points so far. Nice Razor Blades... I always wanted a pair.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Only have a 'then' shot but if I get a 'now' I will add it. Savannah approx 1968.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I guess this is where it all started for me... My cousin Dave was crashed out and I was checking to see if he was ok. Circa 1983









My first bike (Of the two wheeled type)... Xmas 1984









My dad teaching me to ride... Spring of 1985









Finally cruising on my own... Fall 1985









And now... 2011


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

first pic 1995 and the second pic 2011 ... great thread


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trail Wizard said:


> Nice Razor Blades... I always wanted a pair.


I slill have a pair! White frame... Fire Iridium lens... Both straight and trigger arms... And a few nose pieces! :thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoke2 said:


> first pic 1995 and the second pic 2011 ... great thread


Glad to see you went Devo on us and traded the red for blue. +rep coming tomorrow, I already ran out for today.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Then: 1987 (Corvallis OR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop bars even back then, cool.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> You want inspiration? I ride the Forest City Velodrome (indoor, 50 degrees steep) in London Ontario Canada in the winter and there is the ol' geezers' Huff & Puff session. Last year, at one session, I calculated the average age of those on the track that afternoon - it was 84. The oldest was ol' Andy at a ripe 92 and I was by far the babe at a sprightly 62. Old John B, 87, was delighted in jumping on my wheel while I led him to lap the other old geezers a few times. He thought that was alright.


Great imagery.


----------



## kia74 (Dec 25, 2008)

I swear some of you older posters looks younger now than does in the then pictures!
fascinating thread!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Me back in 1962, back in another country (UK) and long before mountain bikes were "invented". I don't have a decent "now" pic so you're going to have to use your imagination. Just add 49 years and 20 lbs -


You're in some of the pics in the DR1 Tribute, perhaps not "now" pics, but decent (IMO) more recent pics...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kia74 said:


> I swear some of you older posters looks younger now than does in the then pictures!
> ...


I know! right?


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Me 2 years ago with my clockwork.










Me with the clockwork in 1994 (the clockwork had been resprayed to look like a yo eddy ha ha)


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Its cool to see people who grew up with bikes. I feel sorry for people who believe that bikes are only for kids.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

clockworkgazz said:


> Me 2 years ago with my clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that? I used to ride a Vitamin T back around '92 and '93 up on the N Yorks Moors a lot... Love the Orange bikes, used to go to Stif in Leeds often and drool!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

deanna said:


> You're in some of the pics in the DR1 Tribute, perhaps not "now" pics, but decent (IMO) more recent pics...


Yeah but they're all at least 12 years old and I've become much more handsome and distinguished since then.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

First nice bike when I was a puppy - circa 1987









Flying Bushpig circa 1988









Racing another Moulden circa 1990









Racing my 1997 bike two months ago


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

April of 1992 on the Slickrock Trail









August of 2011 doing some North Shore* racing










The pictures are taken 18 years apart but the bikes are only five years apart in terms of age. I still race my 96 Klein.

* for the silly people who don't know any better, it's the north shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Photo 1: June 1986. 1986 GT Timberline. Fort Collins, CO
Photo 2: April 1991. 1990 Bridgestone MB-1 / 1990 Fisher Advance. Slickrock, Moab, UT 
(Honeymoon and new wife's first time off road)
Photo 3: Sept 23, 2011 1997 MOOTS YBB SL. Winter Park, CO


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> ...
> * for the silly people who don't know any better, it's the north shore of Lake Superior.


you sure it's not HI and you're on a barrel run?


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

1972- Hialeah, Florida









2010- Mckenzie River Trail


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

rockerc said:


> Where is that? I used to ride a Vitamin T back around '92 and '93 up on the N Yorks Moors a lot... Love the Orange bikes, used to go to Stif in Leeds often and drool!


It was at a town called starbottom, cant remember exactly where it was think it was yorkshire, somewhere between manchester and edinburgh for sure.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

clockworkgazz said:


> It was at a town called starbottom, cant remember exactly where it was think it was yorkshire, somewhere between manchester and edinburgh for sure.


Oh yeah, that's near Kettlewell, across the river there. I used to go hiking up there with the missus sometimes! Very beautiful...


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

then (1989, Rhine River Valley, Germany, my home area).
now (2010, near Klosters, Switzerland, crossing the alps)

great thread. love it.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,
> 
> then (1989, Rhine River Valley, Germany, my home area).
> now (2010, near Klosters, Switzerland, crossing the alps)
> ...


Oh my god the colors!!! The fashion disasters we perpetrated! I was once stopped by an old lady hiker (circa '89) who said she hated mountain bikers because we were all 'eyesores' with our garish and outlandish colored clothing... Now I realise she was a lot right!


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

no pics of then or now...i dont think my mom took very many pics. i vividly remember my first and 2nd bike and know exactly where they are today. i started riding back in 84 and rode pretty much everywhere until i was 18. took a 10 year break and came back hard 4 years ago when i was 28.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

rockerc said:


> Oh my god the colors!!! The fashion disasters we perpetrated! I was once stopped by an old lady hiker (circa '89) who said she hated mountain bikers because we were all 'eyesores' with our garish and outlandish colored clothing... Now I realise she was a lot right!


First I wasn't sure if I really should post such an embarrassing pic - but most of us looked quite similar 22yrs ago. Besides the cool people that wore JT gear at the time. Unfortunately, that wasn't really avaiable back in the day here in germany

another now and then shot, this time only my favourite bikes.

now: my 2012 Canyon Grand Canyon AL 29. This is a pre-production frame (I work as a product manager for Canyon Bicycles), setup with a neck-friendly handlebar since I suffer from a herniated disc in my neck since a few weeks, but at least I can ride again.

then: my 1990 Yeti FRO which i finally received in January 1991. Has seen a lot of good rides and a DH Worldcup in Kaprun, is fully restored now and serves as wall-art - but I couldn't ride this position anyway, so no bad feeling of not riding it. I only wonder how I ever managed to get down that really tricky trails we have around here on a bike like this...


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Early 90s were a great time despite the fashion. I wore some Cannondale stuff, but as I remember it was the more muted colors. 

My bike was a '91 Peugeot hybrid, though technically not a mountain bike, I rode it all around northern Bavaria through the woods on the farmer paths and trails.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Porcupine Rim circa 1997, my first suspension fork. A Shawn Palmer no less.









Frog Hollow 25hr 2010, back to no suspension.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

Circa 1989 - bike cop (Ranger, actually).
Spent a summer getting paid to ride a bike. Not a bad deal.









Better "now" picture. October 2011 - Slipped out for a "long lunch" urban trails ride today.









Still riding, though, more than 27 years after getting my first mountain bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

YellowToys said:


> Circa 1989 - bike cop (Ranger, actually).
> Spent a summer getting paid to ride a bike. Not a bad deal.


Horsetooth Reservoir Inlet Bay parking lot?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Then: 1987 (Corvallis OR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Shiggy...kinda miss those days! Wonder if any of the DoD'ers have any old photo's of me....


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Horsetooth Reservoir Inlet Bay parking lot?


:thumbsup: Wow, very good. Horsetooth. Drought year and the reservoir had about dried up in that area. There should have been water in the background not dirt and a creek.

The bike made it very easy to get around the dry lake bed area though. It was hard giving up working the swimming beach that summer but doing it on a bike made it worthwhile to move to Inlet Bay side of the lake.

It was tough to pull people over on a bike though!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jollybeggar said:


> Drop bars even back then, cool.


Heck yeah! Is it any wonder I have trouble with "straight" bars after 25 years on drops?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mudpuppy said:


> Awesome Shiggy...kinda miss those days! Wonder if any of the DoD'ers have any old photo's of me....


Tim probably does. He scanned some of his slides from '91 this year.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

This is my first ever event, a DH race in about 97 about three years after I started riding. It was my second bike, my first bike is still in the back yard with weeds growing all around it, I can't let it go.










A 12hr enduro last year


----------



## Kreature (Jul 23, 2008)

*Throwing Papers in the 70's*

On the left, that's a 1974 Schwinn Stingray with riser bars, a banana seat, and 30 pounds of newspapers on a rear wheel rack. 
My paper route had some brutal grades; it's where I learned to love hammering up hills. On the right is a recent ride in Mexico.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

CHUM said:


> mini-CHUM:
> 
> 17months
> 
> 30 months


Now that is some fast progress!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

CHUM said:


> mini-CHUM:
> 
> 17months
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I'm going to get my grandson one of those.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I suddenly realize how few photos of me exist, with bikes or without. Maybe that's for a good reason though, as this could be kind of embarrasing. No action shots, but I managed to find a couple to add to the fun, though.

THEN:
Moab, UT, Spring Break, 1987 or '88
For you VRC guys, that's a very early Klein my buddy is riding. I, on the other hand, am the dork with the foam-padded top tube on my Stumpjumper. And, seemingly, no helmet??!! I guess it's pretty telling which body parts a 20 year old college student thinks are most worth protecting.

NOW:
Sublette County, WY, February, 2011
Riding season has now expanded to 12 months a year _without_ having to go to Moab! And I still don't need to wear a helmet!


----------



## heimy (Oct 17, 2008)

Then..1975 Webco BMX.

Now, 2011 Nomad


----------



## heimy (Oct 17, 2008)

First trail I ever built!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Go crazy here, http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/ then come back with pictures.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

*McKenzie River Trail aquafer cliff jump*



Jeff in Bend said:


> 2010- Mckenzie River Trail
> 
> View attachment 644003


That McKenzie River photo looks like it is taken at the aquafer where the crystal clear creek bubbles up from underground? Very deep. Here's a shot from a ride we did there in summer 1991. We stopped and jumped in for a swim. My buddy Bertleman and I did the 100-ft cliff jump -- see the red arrow for Bertleman in mid-air. That water was too cold for words, but the huge jump sort of distracted us from that fact on the way down....

[Sorry for the slight digression, I will add a thread-appropriate then/now combo shortly.  ]


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

*Then/Now*

1990 Wicked Fat Chance - same bike, original owner.

Photo 1: Then: June 1992, landing a jump on Crawfish Trail (central Oregon)

Photo 2: Now: September 2011: Aubrey Mtn (Oakridge, Oregon)

(On this last Oakridge trip, we brought our vintage bikes along as well as our modern bikes and toggled back and forth on alternating rides. Btw, believe the hype: Oakridge singletrack is off the hook.)


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometime in the mid 70's










3(?) some years later at Åre, Sweden this summer.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

WickedPhatChance said:


> ....photos with faces blocked out


Are you on some kind of wanted list or something?:skep:


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

This is the best thread I have seen in a long time:thumbsup:....keep them coming. I am digging up an old pic of me tonight so I can participate.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:

One of the best threads on mtbr.com - ever.

Greetings znarf


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> Are you on some kind of wanted list or something?:skep:


I'm picking a Witness Protection vibe here.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

rockerc said:


> And this one from last weekend after climbing Cougar Canyon, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson AZ ...


Tucson is *AWESOME!*

I gotta figure out how to get there some day!


----------



## jsims479 (Oct 18, 2011)

Funny pictures


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Then circa 1959.









Now: Lory SP, CO.


----------

